# Are Sugarloaf Craft Festivals any good for soapmakers?



## ashleyrobertson (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever sold soap at a sugarloaf craft festival? I'd be doing the one in Virginia and the entry fee is around $700, which seems crazy. 

Can anyone tell me if they've done it or heard of a soap maker that's done it, and if it's worth it?  Oh, also, I'd be doing the one in December, so it'd be around Christmas.

Thanks!!

ashley
www.finchberry.com


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 3, 2011)

$700 seems steep to me. I'm not familiar with this festival, but how long have they been at this location? How many people do they expect to walk through? How many days is it and will they supply you with anything ie tables, chairs electricity help with set up etc...?


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Jun 3, 2011)

They've been around for about 20 years, but I'm not sure how long at that location.  There are generally 20k-25k people and the show runs Friday-Sunday.  They do not provide anything (tables, etc).


----------

